

Ubuntu for phones officially launches with 13.10 - 01Michael10
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_for_Phones

======
wslh
Can someone explain how well is Ubuntu supported on mobile phones (thinking on
Samsung Sx series)?

~~~
01Michael10
Ubuntu for phones install page -->
[http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install](http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install)

Galaxy Nexus (GSM) and Nexus 4

